# Need DIY CO2 Help



## poppamurph (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just setup my first Co2 system this weekend. Used two 2-liter bottles with 2 cups of sugar, 1/2 tsp of yeast and a tsp of baking soda. My reactors started making Co2 within the first 24 hours. I'm sitting at about a bubble for every 4-5 seconds after about 36 hours. I'm not getting any Co2 out of my diffuser which is a Fluval Ceramic 88g diffuser. I wanted to make sure everything was working so I took off the diffuser and a ton of bubbles shoot out of my line. Obviously, the pressue was built up, but not coming out. Any suggestions on how to get this up and running or should I just wait it out? Thanks for the help.


----------



## clopez1 (Apr 24, 2014)

The diy may not be producing enough pressure for that diffuser. Can you return that one? I used a cheap boyu diffuser from eBay when I ran diy with no problems. You may want to checks for any leaks first incase. Would save you the hassle if that's the problem.


----------



## Vishu1708 (Apr 16, 2015)

Diy Co2 does not produce enough pressure to work with a fine holed diffuser. 
Instead, you can use half cut earbud as a diffuser. Simply cut an earbud and fit it in a 'L'. It fits tightly. You will have to change earbud every month.


----------



## Vishu1708 (Apr 16, 2015)

Diy Co2 does not produce enough pressure to work with a fine holed diffuser. 
Instead, you can use half cut earbud as a diffuser. Simply cut an earbud and fit it in a 'L'. It fits tightly. You will have to change earbud every month.


----------



## d_do79 (May 31, 2015)

I recently started using a diy co2 reactor and for diffusion I drilled a hole into the side of my filter head, in the area just before the impeller and then stuck the tube in. The impeller chops it up into tiny bubbles. I don't even need a bubble counter, as it produces a ticking sound for each bubble.


----------

